# 75th Ranger Regiment - Iraqi Jump



## Ravage (Jun 23, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufSk4-Z8qmA"]YouTube - US Parachute Assault[/ame]

Boon told me they are Rangers, if not blame him not me


----------



## lancero (Jun 24, 2008)

Man, I miss that Shit.  Thanks Ravage!


----------



## car (Jun 24, 2008)

Pardon me. I've got a little wood right now. :cool:


----------



## Centermass (Jun 24, 2008)

Recognized Brooks in the vid. 

Damn good Ranger and a great O :cool:


----------

